# Causes of national judgment



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 11, 2009)

Pastor John Weaver has a powerful two part message on the subject of God's dealing with the nations. Worth the time to listen. 
SermonAudio.com - Freedom Ministries


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link James!


----------

